
Ask HN: Like VR but Don't Like Game Development - throwaway29292
I am about to graduate and want to decide which field I&#x27;ll focus on in my career, and pursue post-graduation studies in. I&#x27;ve had an interest in VR since long but am not interested at all in Android&#x2F;Unity&#x2F;Game Development&#x2F;3D math&#x2F;Graphics etc. I like building products and prototypes for the web, not mobile.
How do I decide if Virtual Reality is a serious career option for me to go into, currently it seems it is all about game and app development and hardware research, should I leave it for a few years, or are there interesting areas related to web?
======
corysama
Gaming in VR gets all the attention because it is flashy, easy to convey to an
audience and makes for good screen shots. But, at least half of VR
applications (and probably more than half of revenue) will be in non-gaming
applications. Design, simulation and training will be major areas. Sit inside
a car while designing it. Walk around underneath Canada while looking for oil
fields. Play out your role in the operating room a hundred times before doing
it for real.

WebVR is a real thing, btw. It's VR delivered through the web --like video via
the web. Between WebGL and WebAssembly, it should at least be able to keep up
with the best mobile VR platforms.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/WebVR/](https://www.reddit.com/r/WebVR/)

[https://aframe.io/](https://aframe.io/)

[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/03/introducing-the-
webvr-1-0-...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/03/introducing-the-
webvr-1-0-api-proposal/)

------
mathiasrw
VR is gonna be big in finance.

~~~
mrfusion
Explain.

